# Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse UPDATE: Und doch ein Fake



## Skysnake (8. Februar 2013)

*Update:*

Wie sich gezeigt hat, danke an dieser Stelle an Carsten  und Duplex aus dem 3D-Center, ist es wohl anscheinend doch ein Fake, wenn auch ein meiner Meinung nach qualitativ wirklich gut gemachter Fake. 

Bei dem Bild handelt es sich scheinbar um das PCB einer GTX285 (GT200b). Im Einzelnen sind dies:



 Sparkle GeForce GTX 285, 1024MB GDDR3  (SXX2851024D3-HP) (nur  Modelle mit dem weißen Kühler) & Aquacomputer  aquagraFX für GTX 285  Typ 2 (G200b)
EVGA e-GeForce GTX 285 SSC, 2048MB GDDR3 (02G-P3-1187-ER) & EK Water Blocks EK-FC285 GTX PCB Rev.2 SLI
XFX GTX 285 690M
Quelle: [Sammelthread] Übersicht GTX200-welche Herstellerkarte & welcher Kühler ***UPDATE + OC***

und eben die Zotac GTX285 im non Reference-Design, welche auch das entsprechende schwarze PCB besitzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum direkten Vergleich einmal der von Carsten erstellte Fake:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, hätte man nur noch den Rahmen und den oberen DVI-Anschluss entfernen müssen, sowie die CAPs rot und die Spannungswandler Kupferfarben färben müssen, um ein praktisch identisches Ergebnis zu erhalten. Eine Sache von wenigen Minuten.

Damit müssen wir uns weiter in Geduld üben, bis wir neue Infos zur "GTX Titan" bekommen. Damit stehen wir allerdings wieder auf dem gleichen Stand wie vor diesem Fake, was auch in Anbetracht von nur PCI-E 2.0 in den K20(x), auch wieder die Chancen für PCI-E 3.0 bei der "GTX Titan" sinken lässt. 

Der Fake zeigt auch einmal wieder, wie leicht es doch fällt, einen an der Nase herum zu führen. Man kennt eben doch nicht all die unzähligen PCB Varianten, die es in den letzten Jahren gab. Somit bleibt einem nur übrig, sich in Erinnerung zu rufen, das man an solche "Leaks" immer mit einer großen Portion Skeptik gehen muss, und selbst das Schützt einen nicht davor ausgetrickst zu werden.

Ich hoffe dennoch, ihr hattet euren Spaß an dieser Runde Spekulatius, auch wenn es eben nicht mehr war. 

*Orginal:*
Ihr habt sicherlich auf der PCGH-Main den Artikel über die ersten Listungen der K20x und des angeblichen GeForce GTX Titan PCBs gesehen. 

Ich habe mich mal daran gemacht, das Bild zu analysieren, und möchte euch natürlich die Ergebnisse nicht vorenthalten.

Der Vollständigkeit halber zunächst das Bild im Orginal, wie es von WCCF-Tech stammt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: NVIDIA GeForce Titan PCB Unveiled - 6 GB Memory, GK110 GPU, 8 Phase Supply

Wie man sieht, sieht man ersteinmal nicht viel auf dem Bild, da es stark bearbeitet wurde. Wir wollen uns daher Stück für Stück vorarbeiten, und mit dem Standard-PCB-Design der K20c vergleichen.

Zunächst einmal fällt der Blick auf die PCI-E Stromanschlüsse, welche sich oben rechts befinden. Wie zu erwarten war, sieht man einen 8 und 6 Pin Stromanschluss vor, was entsprechend der PCI-E Spezifikation eine Leistungsaufnahme von maximal 300W erlaubt (75W PCI-E Slot + 75W 6 Pin + 150W 8 Pin). Hier gibt es auch direkt den ersten Unterschied zum PCB-Design der K20c. Bei dieser sind die PCI-E-Strombuchsen nicht nach oben ausgerichtet, sondern, wie bei für Server ausgelegten Karten typisch, nach hinten ausgerichtet. Bei für Server bestimmten Karten ist dies meist der Fall, da Rack-Servergehäuse zwar sehr lang (tief) sind, aber nicht sonderlich hoch oder breit. Hier kann eine Anordnung der PCI-E Stecker wie bei diesem PCB zu Problemen führen. Es handelt sich daher sehr wahrscheinlich um das PCB einer Consumerkarte (GeForce).

Als nächstes wollen wir die Speicherchips betrachten. Zur Veranschaulichung, habe ich auf dem Bild die Speicherchips kenntlich gemacht.

Die Speicherchips 1-11 sind ohne Probleme kenntlich zu machen. Beim Chip 12 gibt es allerdings eine kleine Unsicherheit, wobei die Variante 12a sehr sehr wahrscheinlich ist. 100% sicher kann ich allerdings nicht ausschließen, das Chip 12a entweder eine Retusche ist, oder ein anderer Chip. Wie man auf folgendem Bild sieht, passt die Größe des Chips nicht ganz. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Variante 12b sieht es dafür eher danach aus, als ob gar kein Chip verbaut wäre an dieser Stelle. Dies würde zu einem sehr krummen Interface von 352 Bit führen, was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.

Ganz koscher scheint die Sache hier allerdings nicht zu sein.

Nach diesem kleinen Zweifler bzgl. der Echtheit wollen wir nun einmal einen Vergleich zum Referenzdesign der K20 ziehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: nVidia GK110 - Geforce series 700 (28nm / Q2-'013) [Topic Unique] - Carte graphique - Hardware - FORUM HardWare.fr

Deutlich zu sehen sind hier die nach hinten zeigenen 2x 6Pin PCI-E-Buchsen und die Speicherchips.

Hier fällt sofort auf, das zwei Plätze nicht belegt sind, was zu dem 320 Bit Speicherinterface der K20 führt. Bei der K20x sind diese Stellen ebenfalls mit Chips belegt.

Dies ist allerdings nicht der einzige Unterschied. Die Aufteilung der Speicherchips um die GPU ist ebenfalls anders!
Wie man leicht erkennen kann, sind im vorderen Bereich 4, oben 4 und im hinteren Bereich ebenfalls 4 Chips verbaut. Dies passt in keinster Weise zu dem, was man auf dem "Titan PCB" sieht. Hier haben wir nämlich im Fall a 2/4/6 Chips, und im Fall b 3/4/5 Chips. Das Bild sieht auch nicht dergestalt aus, als hätte man eine derart große Veränderung an ihm vorgenommen, um einen Fake zu erstellen. Man kann also davon ausgehen, das es sich um ein echts PCB handelt. Wir werden nachfolgend daher noch prüfen, ob es sich eventuell um ein PCB einer bereits bekannten anderen Karte handelt.

Im vorderen Bereich kann man auch gut die Vorbereitungen für DVI Anschlüsse sehen, welche allerdings nicht verbaut wurden. Dies passt zu dem Schatten auf dem unkenntlich gemachten "Titan PCB" dieses lässt an gleicher Stelle zwei DVI Anschlüsse vermuten.

Hier nochmals das selbe Bild mit Kennzeichnung der relevanten Bereiche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenden wir uns nun den möglichen Alternativen zu. Da es sich offensichtlich um ein 384 Bit Interface handelt, ist die Auswahl an möglichen PCB-Alternativen beschränkt. Ich werde jeweils kurz die Bereiche kenntlich machen, die sich unterscheiden, und daher das PCB ausschließen.

Fangen wir mit dem im Thread zur PCGH News bereits genannten PCB der GTX580 Lightning an. Ich glaube man muss nicht viel dazu sagen. Die PCBs unterscheiden sich ganz offensichtlich voneinander.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: MSI GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme Edition (XE) 3GB Review - Page 3

Kommen wir nun zum PCB der Standard GTX580:

Auch dieses scheidet aus, da man oben 5, statt der nötigen 4 hat. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: http://www.ixbt.com/video3/images/ref/gtx580-scan-front.jpg

Der nächste Verdchtige Wäre eine Fake auf Grundlage eines GTX285 PCBs, was allerdings auch ausscheidet, da nur 2x 6Pin und auch die Spannungsversorgung anders aussieht, genau wie der Bereich unter den SLI-Anschlüssen. Nur die Speicherchipanordnung könnte man durch retuschen entsprechend anpassen, damit es ähnlich wie auf dem "Titan PCB" aussieht. Insgesamt also eher sehr unwahrscheinlich, das dies eine Fake-Grundlage wäre.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: Review - Nvidia (Zotac) GeForce GTX 285 1GB | bit-tech.net

Der Vollständigkeit halber wollen wir uns noch das PCB einer HD7970 anschauen, was offensichtlich ebenfalls nicht mal im entferntesten passt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Techage - PC Update et Hardware Magazine - La radeon HD 7970 à nu

Alle offensichtlichen Verdächtigen scheiden somit aus, was mich zu der Ansicht bringt, das es sich hierbei tatsächlich um ein bisher noch nicht bekanntes PCB einer GeForce Karte handelt, wobei ein GK110 sehr stark an zu nehmen ist, aufgrund des 384 Bit Interface.

Wenn man sich allerdings die unterschiedliche Anordnung der Speicherchips anschaut, kommt die Frage auf, warum man hier vom bisherigen Design abgewichen ist.

Was wahrscheinlich den meisten nicht bekannt ist, ist die Tatsache, das K20 entgegen der anfänglichen Planung kein PCI-E 3.0 unterstützt, sondern nur PCI-E 2.0 Die Gründe hierfür sind nicht bekannt, es ist aber davon aus zu gehen, das nVidia nicht in der Lage war die Spezifikationen für PCI-E 3.0 zu erfüllen. Und an dieser Stelle kommt wieder die K20(x) von ASUS ins Spiel, über die ich bereits berichtet habe. Bis jetzt gab es über Monate hinweg keine K20x zu kaufen, aus welchen Gründen ist nicht bekannt. Es ist allerdings sehr verwunderlich, das eine K20x von Asus kurz vor der angeblichen Vorstellung einer GTX Titan erscheint, von welcher auch noch ein PCB-Bild mit geändertem Speicherinterface auftaucht.

Um nun in den Bereich der Spekulation abzutauchen, könnte man sich überlegen, ob die Beschränkung auf PCI-E 2.0, die mangelnde Verfügarkeit von K20x, die Listung von einer ASUS K20x inkl. dem Preisverfall bei den K20 und eben diesem "Titan" PCB nicht in Zusammenhang stehen.

Eventuell hat die ASUS K20x die selbe Speicherchipanordnung, wie das "Titan PCB"? Leider konnte die Deutschlandzentrale von ASUS mir auf eine Anfrage bzgl iherer K20x keine Auskunft geben, da Sie angeblich keine Informationen hätten.

Sollte dies der Fall sein, könnte man weiter spekulieren, das es mit dem GK110 auf den bisher ausgelieferten K20 ein Problem gab, welches eventuell auch zur Reduzierung auf PCI-E 2.0 und dem normal beschnittenen Speicherinterface führte. Sollte dies zutreffen, hätte man inzwischen genug Zeit gehabt, um eine neue Chiprevision zu erstellen, oder zumindest ein neues  Package zu erstellen, was meiner Ansicht nach für eine derartige Umordnung der Speicherchips auf dem PCB nötig wäre.

Sollte dies zutreffen, kann man sich noch Hoffnungen machen, das die GeForce "GTX Titan" im Gegensatz zur K20(x) über PCI-E 3.0 verfügt.

Leider lässt sich dies alles nicht überprüfen. Ich werde allerdings an ASUS dran bleiben, und hoffen, dass Sie zur K20x weitere Informationen bekommen.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse*

Super dass du dir soviel Arbeit gemacht hast! 

10 minuten dann schiebt PCGH einen Artikel auf der Main nach und dann werd der Thread leider in Vergessenheit geraten...


----------



## keinnick (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse*

Super Arbeit und sehr anschaulich beschrieben


----------



## FabulousBK81 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse*

Top  Jetzt weiß mann was Sache ist


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse*

Achso ja, gehört eigentlich nicht in die User-News. Warum sollte klar sein.


----------



## Skysnake (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse*

? 

Nix verstehn in Athen, oder wie war das nochmal?


----------



## Bene11660 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse*

Hallo Leute, bei der bekannten Online Enzyklopädie Wikipedia sind anscheinend sehr genaue Details über die GTX Titan gelistet:
GeForce 700 Series - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse*

Ich warte auf die ersten leute die daran glauben was im Artikel steht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Placebo (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse*

Ich glaube eher an einen 3/4/5 Aufbau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht für mich eher aus, als ob der eine Speicherchip zur Hälfte ins Licht des Kamerablitzes getaucht ist.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse*

Man kanns echt schwer sagen. Wenn links 3 sind, stellt sich aber die Frage, was der eine Chip rechts noch ist...

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wos war, da hat jemand mal versucht die Unschärfe zu entfernen, was auch gut geklappt hat. Da hat man gesehen, dass das links was anderes ist. Ich schau mal, ob ich den Link nochmal finde

PS:
Den Wikipedia-Eintrag kann man knicken.


----------



## Cyris (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse*

Sky was sagt du hier zu? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse*

Na was wohl 

Dicker Fake mal wieder... 512 Bit Interface  Und meine Omi ist der Nikolaus 

Leute, ihr lasst euch viel zu einfach veräppeln 

Ich muss echt sagen, bis jetzt hab ich bis auf die PCB-Analyse von mir noch nichts brauchbares dazu gelesen 

Das ist zwar langweilig, weil man durch gemeinsame Betrachtungen immer weiter kommt als allein, man übersieht halt immer irgend ne Kleinigkeit, aber was willste machen. An das Bild traut sich irgendwie keiner wirklich ran. 

Da sag ich mir immer: "Wer nichts wagt, der nichts gewinnt"

EDIT:
Habs gefunden: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...on-1-seite-lesen-880821-131.html#post20167277


----------



## Cyris (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse*

Der sollte wirklich mal die DB aufräumen, gerade das ist Marketing oder einfach nur schlecht. Ich tippe trotzdem auf 384 bit, da Variante 12a mit einem verbauten Chip nach am sinnigsten ist. 
Wird auf der GK110 eigentlich PCIe3.0 freigegeben? Bzw. kann die GPU es eigentlich, kann man ja nicht direkt mit der GK104 vergleichen.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse*

Also es war mal geplant. Ich hab das so im Kopf gehabt, und bin ziemlich aus allen Wolken gefallen, als mal jemand meinte, ne K20(x) kann das nicht, und habe das dann so auch in nem nVidia Dokument sehen müssen. Gipsel aus 3D-Center erinnert sich auch daran, das mal von PCI-E 3.0 bei GK110 die Rede war. Er weiß glaub soga wann und wo das geändert wurde. Ich weiß es jetzt aus dem Kopf raus nicht mehr. Ich glaub Oktober meinte er.

Wenn man sich das geänderte PCB mit der anderen Chipanordnung, die lange Zeitspanne usw anschaut, komme ich halt zu der sehr starken Vermutung, das ma am Package und eventuell auch am Chip was geändert hat. Dann würde auch PCI-E 3.0 nichts mehr im Wege stehen. Also man kann dann davon ausgehen, dass Sie es fixen konnten. Es wäre zumindest ziemlich bedenklich, wenn es ein neues Stepping geben würde, und es dennoch nicht funktioniert.

Auf den K20 bis jetzt ist nämlich A1 Silicon drauf. Ich geh aber stark davon aus, das wir bei der GTX Titan A2 oder B1 Silicon sehen werden. Eben aus oben genannten Gründen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich muss echt sagen, bis jetzt hab ich bis auf die PCB-Analyse von mir noch nichts brauchbares dazu gelesen.


In dem von dir verlinkten Artikel stehen auch die 12+12 Chips samt 6P+8P 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidi...98/News/Spezfikationen-Geforce-Titan-1054333/


----------



## Skysnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse*

Das meinte ich nicht 

Ich bezog mich rein auf die Anordnung  DAS ist nämlich das wirklich interessante an dem PCB 

Ob da jetzt noch 12 Chips auf der Rückseite sind oder nicht, ist eigentlich Jacke wie Hose. Sind halt dann 6 statt 3 GB. Das wird man sehen, wenn die Karten da sind. Viel spannender ist, ob auf dem Chip was anderes als A1 drauf steht, und wenn doch A1 drauf steht, ob das Package das Gleiche ist. Ihr wollt bei nVidia das nicht zu gegebener Zeit nachfragen? Ich kanns mir kaum vorstellen, dass das das gleiche Pakage ist.

Oder organisiert mal eine ASUS K20x  Also zumindest ein PCB Bild. DAS könnte so unglaublich spannend sein, und steht ja unter keinem NDA  (Hoffe ich doch )

Oder meinst du nicht, dass die Anordnung der Chips sehr interessant ist? Vor allem, wenn man an die Sache mit den K20(x) PCI-E 2.0 und dem angeblichen GTX Titan PCI-E 3.0 denkt.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse*

Fake - weil das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mich circa fünf Minuten mit MS-Paint und XNView gekostet hat. Der Original-Faker hat vermutlich schlauerweise erstmal den Metallkranz abgeschraubt.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse*

Jo, ich bin grad dabei es an zu passen 

Da hab ich echt im 3D-Center geschlafen heute :-.-:

Sonst wäre das Update echt schon früher da gewesen...

Sind aber dennoch einige Änderungen, die er gemacht hat. 


3 Spannungswandler dazu gepackt
8Pin PCI-E Stecker
1 DVI Anschluss raus retuschiert
3 Speicherchips rausretuschiert
Den einen Chip links durch ne Kopie der Struktur drunter ersetzt
Farben mancher CAPs angepasst (unsicher)
Der massive Blur hats ihm aber wohl auch einfacher gemacht als gedacht. Zudem ist es ein eher seltenes PVB Design.


Wurde wohl nur bei den folgenden 3 Karten eingesetzt:




 Sparkle GeForce GTX 285, 1024MB GDDR3  (SXX2851024D3-HP) (nur Modelle mit dem weißen Kühler) & Aquacomputer  aquagraFX für GTX 285 Typ 2 (G200b)
EVGA e-GeForce GTX 285 SSC, 2048MB GDDR3 (02G-P3-1187-ER) & EK Water Blocks EK-FC285 GTX PCB Rev.2 SLI
XFX GTX 285 690M
Quelle: [Sammelthread] Übersicht GTX200-welche Herstellerkarte & welcher Kühler ***UPDATE + OC***


Und die findet man eben per Google nicht wirklich, wenn man allgemein nach GTX 285/275 usw googeled. Zumindest hat MIR google die Version nicht einmal ausgespuckt 


Also dillitantisch ist echt was anderes.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Sind aber dennoch einige Änderungen, die er gemacht hat.
> 
> 
> 3 Spannungswandler dazu gepackt
> ...



Also deine Liste hab ich auch in das Zotac-PCB geklatscht, bis auf die Farbe der Spannungswandlerbauteile - das passte nicht mehr in mein 5-Minuten-Budget und bis auf den DVI - den hat der Original-Fälscher ja nichtmal rausretuschiert, sondern einfach den kompletten Bereich ausradiert. Klar hilft der Blur, aber das Fake-PCB ist in Teilen einfach unlogisch. Das fängt mit dem Heatspreader an, den der GK110 von heise nicht hatte und hört bei den Speicherchips noch nicht auf.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Februar 2013)

Und wenn man die Karte schon im Testlabor liegen hat, fallen die Ungereimtheiten umso mehr auf, nicht wahr?


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2013)

Wir "wissen" ja das ihr  die Karte  habt, aber deine Sicherheit lässt einem nur zu diesem Schluß kommen das es stimmen muss.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angebliches GTX Titan PCB, eine erste Analyse*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Also deine Liste hab ich auch in das Zotac-PCB geklatscht, bis auf die Farbe der Spannungswandlerbauteile - das passte nicht mehr in mein 5-Minuten-Budget und bis auf den DVI - den hat der Original-Fälscher ja nichtmal rausretuschiert, sondern einfach den kompletten Bereich ausradiert. Klar hilft der Blur, aber das Fake-PCB ist in Teilen einfach unlogisch. Das fängt mit dem Heatspreader an, den der GK110 von heise nicht hatte und hört bei den Speicherchips noch nicht auf.


 Ich bin großzügig. Bei mir hätte es wohl >30 min gedauert  Ich bin langsam.

Wers draufhat, ist natürlich schneller 

Wobei das mit den CAPs auch nicht mal sein muss. Das eine Bild hat ja rote und blaue CAPs. Kann also auch einfach ne leicht andere Bestückung sein.

Hast du aber nen Link zu der Sache mit heise? Ich meine mich nur an ein Bild mit Heatspreader zu erinnern, google liefert aber gerade gar nichts in der Bildersuche...


----------



## antraxxx (10. Februar 2013)

ASUS GTX TITAN PCI-E 3.0 6GB 512-bit DDR5, Base:915 boost:1019 / 6008 MHz, DVI-I x 2, DVI-D x 1, Mini DP x 1, Fan ENGTXTITAN-6GD5


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wir "wissen" ja das ihr  die Karte  habt, aber deine Sicherheit lässt einem nur zu diesem Schluß kommen das es stimmen muss.


 Ich war Freitag nicht im Verlag - keine Ahnung, ob so'n Ding schon auf meinem Tisch liegt. Donnerstag lag jedenfalls noch keins da. 

Skysnake:
heise Tesla K20 -> Google.
c't - Inhalt 2/2013 - Seite 76


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2013)

Lassen wir uns überaschen, aber ihr könnt ja nur was sagen wenn ihr keine und kein NDA habt, habt hier sowas dann darf man ja nichts sagen.
Mehr als vermuten tut ja hier eh keiner was Titan angeht.-


----------



## antraxxx (10. Februar 2013)

ASUS model, which is purportedly a reference one, will receive the same clocks as GeForce GTX 690. That is: 915 MHz base clock, 1019 MHz boost clock and 6008 MHz effective memory clock. This ends the discussion about this very slow clock (732 MHz), which was mentioned by SweClockers two weeks ago. In my previous post, you can read about all previous rumors, some of them were not true, so I strongly recommend taking all the info about Titan with a grain of salt, including this very post too. This source however, is straight from retailer, a third one to be exactly. So this is quite possibly the most accurate leak we can expect from an unofficial source before the launch. What this new source also reveals is that the GTX Titan will also introduce a GPU Boost technology, probably the most recognized technology from Kepler architecture.

ASUS GeForce GTX Titan Has The Same Clocks As GTX 690 and 512-bit interface? | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich war Freitag nicht im Verlag - keine Ahnung, ob so'n Ding schon auf meinem Tisch liegt. Donnerstag lag jedenfalls noch keins da.
> 
> Skysnake:
> heise Tesla K20 -> Google.
> c't - Inhalt 2/2013 - Seite 76


 Danke, das ist logisch, das ich das nicht finde  Nen Bild in nem Bild. Wie soll man das finden ohne zu wissen, was man sucht. Btw. ich hab mal mit genau dem Suchbegriffen die Bildersuche benutzt. Es kommen witzigerweise auf den ersten ~10 Seiten alle anderen Seiten des Artikel, nur die nicht


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Danke, das ist logisch, das ich das nicht finde  *N*en Bild in nem Bild.


 
Tu das doch nicht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Februar 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Danke, das ist logisch, das ich das nicht finde  Nen Bild in nem Bild. Wie soll man das finden ohne zu wissen, was man sucht. Btw. ich hab mal mit genau dem Suchbegriffen die Bildersuche benutzt. Es kommen witzigerweise auf den ersten ~10 Seiten alle anderen Seiten des Artikel, nur die nicht


 *räusper*


----------



## Skysnake (11. Februar 2013)

Tja, dann habe ich das eben nicht richtig angeschaut 

Shit happens. Man kann nicht alles im Kopf behalten.

Dafür gibt es ja auch andere, die einen korrigeren können


----------

